# TOTB DUBAI



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just trying to liven the Forum up a bit as it is nearly Christmas.
So who do you think will win the TOTB Dubai ?????????????

Cast your votes very carefully as this is a masssive event to the World and the people that will particapate....

Go on have a vote and please express why you have voted for them!!!!

TIM WEBSTER NUR R34 GTR

ADRIAN SMITH TOYOTA COROLLA

MICK BEGLEY JUN SUPER LEMON R33 GTR

RON KIDELL 32 GTR

UAE CAR 

OR ANOTHER


John


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

Because its my husband........ 

Wendy


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol 2 votes for the Lemon.. one from the owner and one from the missus...

Like your style 

Regardless of who wins i reckon the lemon will get the most attention 

Rob


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good poll Smokey.*

Nice one Wendy, At least Mick's got one vote then  . (edit, 3 already)

I think I'll go for Ron K.
Don't think much will touch him on the 1/4.
Always very good on the circuit with his old setup, Anyones guess now though but should still be up there.
Top speed, not sure, last time I spoke to Ron he had 4.37 diffs in. May struggle a bit even with the taller 6th in the Giken.

One thing's for sure, It'll be a great event.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Out of the UK cars its got to be RK, he is in the best position, his time of 9.4 was mighty impressive considering he was running some 1400kgs .. ron is very handy on te twisties too... good luck to him!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

TBH, i voted Ron as i know him....

Don't think it will be a uk car that wins though, IMHO it will come down to budget.

Wish i was going!

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hehehehhehehehehe....

Well i have got to vote for me at least i will get 2 votes lol



No Ron will get my vote for the quarter.9.4 Brill

I will give it all. And hit the 200+ And quarter i want to beat 10.2. So i am looking at 9's.

She will do it i know (i am not drinking any STELLA before the event)  lol

All the Best to Ron, Tim, and Adrian.

You never know the Dark Horse!!!!!!!


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> TBH, i voted Ron as i know him....
> 
> Don't think it will be a uk car that wins though, IMHO it will come down to budget.
> 
> ...


I havent got one!!!!!


Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

All yours then Mick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck anyway, what an event!!!!

Rob


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

the quarter mile shoot out will be one by a car from Dubai they have some very quick r32s out their:smokin: , but out of the uk cars i will be voteing Ron of R.K because that car is really coming together as an all round package.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Voted for Ron , 
easily the best all round GTR to come out of the U.K. by a MILE


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

JAY-R32 said:


> Voted for Ron ,
> easily the best all round GTR to come out of the U.K. by a MILE


Agreed.. imo thats how a skyline should be.... not looking like a snow plough or car with bits and bob missing from it making it resemble a funny car...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Haven't a clue - as we don't know what cars from out there will be competing. I've had a look on TopRPM and I wouldn't say any of those are any better than the cars going over from the UK - so if that's what the UK guys are competing against, then the UK guys have a very good chance.

People keep going on about how much they spend on their cars out there ... but do you really think Tim, Adrain, Mick and Ron have spent very little ?? All of those cars have had a LOT of money put into them ... it's all going to be down to driving ability in my opinion.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

My Vote goes for "TEAM GB"

Best regards Alan


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

My point about budget was purely a guess if i'm honest, but my way of thinking is that maybe the uk guys wont push their cars as hard (dangerously) as a rebuild etc is not just 'another' purchase..?

Not really fair to carry this on, discussing people's money aint right..

Rob


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

well some of the people are sponsored so its not their own hard earned cash thats being wasted... should an engine or box blow...


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Go Ron :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> well some of the people are sponsored so its not their own hard earned cash thats being wasted... should an engine or box blow...


I don't think any of them are being sponsored to have a completely replaced engine or gearbox ! LOL !

If they break them they have to pay for them to be replaced (unless Toyo or Castrol have started doing RB engines or Giken gearboxes ! LOL !)


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

so what you saying is castrol are giving them oil, toyo with the tyres thats about it...but paying the tuner for all the labour and tune up work? no concessions?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice and diplomatic Ron, voting for Adrian.

Out of interest, how is the top speed gearing now?
Or is it a secret  .


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Yunis, this isn't F1.
A set of Nitto's and a gallon of oil is about as far as it goes.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for clearing that up Tim.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Tim 
no secrets with me mate
4.11 gears back in with the RB30
still worried , i hate those top speed runs
Happy Christmas to everyone


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Good luck all!

One question though..

What's the temps like out there?


----------



## MADRod (Nov 12, 2005)

RKTuning said:


> still worried , i hate those top speed runs
> Happy Christmas to everyone


I love the Topspeed bit no probs for mine. (19 runs todate) However have declined the offer to travel to Dubai as its family not preparing my car thats my priority over Christmas. Wish all those making the trip all the best & may the fastest car win  .
Rod


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

*totb dubai*

well i have to vote for my dad cause i think his car is the best out there his car is getting quicker every time he runs. with all the other guys they have big budgets behind him but my dad is a one man band and im sure my dad will do us british all proud and whoop everyones ****.i also got to mention that the new paint work and stickers look awsome go eat them alive dad good luck


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Ron K

Go And show everyone what the 3L OS Giken engine can do 


Keith


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll root for Ron.

That is one very well sorted car. I hope reliability is on his side now. He's had a few glitches, but hey, he's driving right on the ragged edge.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

i think ron has it in the bag a league of his own i think with his 9.4


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Tim said:


> Yunis, this isn't F1.
> A set of Nitto's and a gallon of oil is about as far as it goes.


Thanks for that Tim


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

As much as i'd like Ron to win, IMPO it is about showing what the UK can do.

Hat off to all the competitors for having the balls to take part!

Rob


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Some powerfull beasts here...










http://www.uaeboost.net/R34HKS.htm










http://www.uaeboost.net/R34White3.htm

1200BHP RB26 powered A1M Nagata Supra..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i honestly have no idea as i know what the UAE cars are like,so i'm just not sure


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

bayside gtr said:


> well i have to vote for my dad cause i think his car is the best out there his car is getting quicker every time he runs. with all the other guys they have big budgets behind him but my dad is a one man band and im sure my dad will do us british all proud and whoop everyones ****.i also got to mention that the new paint work and stickers look awsome go eat them alive dad good luck


Are you Ron JNR


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

yes im rons son i got a bayside blur gtr r32 and all i can say is my dad has put so much effort in to this and it would mean the world to him and our family to see him win something for a change where in the past something has allways broke and let him down but i think he has a good chance


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I voted fot the fensport coralla because it the most well rounded car of the bunch you can even do shopping whit it.
And i like underdogs i hope the corolla wins
It's the sleeper of the bunch.
:smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

bayside gtr said:


> yes im rons son i got a bayside blur gtr r32 and all i can say is my dad has put so much effort in to this and it would mean the world to him and our family to see him win something for a change where in the past something has allways broke and let him down but i think he has a good chance


Im sure Ron will do well, especially as he has come so close many times... and breakings diffs, boxes etc...

His 9.4 was mighty impressive, so bit of luck and he should be the best from the UK no doubt...


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

i hope ron wins it but those arabs have really deep pockets


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

im giving tim the 'northern monkey' vote
you deserve a bit of luck tim, hope it all go's well for you mate

lee


----------



## sky9 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ron gets my vote, 

good luck mate 


mike


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i was reading my copy of Performance Magazine that i got from Dubai,there Skylines out there run low 9's.

The class that the Skyline's run in,is called the Out Law Class IIRC,but the car that wins the most events is from the States,and that does high 8's,so this is going to be one battle


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Indeed it will be.. from the uk I cant see anyone doing much apart from Ron who has a good chance to get in to the 8's


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I REALLY hope ALL of the UK cars do well out there - perhaps then Yunis you'll show them all a bit more respect ... instead of writing off their chances when you have no idea what has been done to ANY of the cars going over there.

It would be even better if Tim or Mick won ... as they are the 2 "privateer" type entries (i.e. they are not tuners themselves).


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Indeed it will be.. from the uk I cant see anyone doing much apart from Ron who has a good chance to get in to the 8's


Yeah, you're probably right Yunis.
Not much point in the rest of us going really  .


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

lol cheer up guys, you lot take trivial things to heart!!

Good luck to you all, may the best man win!!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Does anyone know what circuit will be used and how long the 'top speed' straight is - all I've seen mentioned so far is the drag-strip..........


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

The UK cars will do OK for the team,

Ron for the 1/4 mile,
Mick for the top speed,
Handling??

Tim will have a good all round score, as will the Fensport car.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

UAE CAR I believe will win, as they are far bigger pockets, but I do hope that all the uk cars run well on the day.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> UAE CAR I believe will win, as they are far bigger pockets, but I do hope that all the uk cars run well on the day.



It takes more than just bigger/deeper pockets to drive a car


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

true it does, but no doubt they have also had plenty of practice compared to most people, i mean look at the long straight roads they have!


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe that a UAE car will win also. But I am also hoping that a UK car will prove me wrong.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

for this year i understand they have us a coned handling track, future plans there do include a proper tarmac circuit lap for the handling for us.
the top speed is around 1 mile max also, so slightly shorter than at elvington.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

hi there guys i think it wil be a great event all of the cars are great, but i think its down to driving ability. but if i had to choose it would be Ron's breeding R32 for this event.
T88_POWER


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish all you guys the very best of luck, I wish I could go and watch! I am in no doubt that you'll collectively do Team UK proud. You're all great ambassadors for the sport with awesome and very different cars.

Good luck
Nito


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

i agree with christianR...although i know R.k and hope he wins, i have a few friends in Dubai and they're telling me they have a few 8sec r32 gtr's that will destroy any car from over here. i have personally seen one that and its purple/ pink in colour with a picture of the Saudi King on the side. Look out for this GTR, if its running...no one's got a chance.

Good Luck GB!!


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Ron gets my vote because he built my car but I take my hat off to all the 'team GB' crew..................I bet even being there is something else:smokin: 

Dan


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

*event update- date change*

We have unfortunately had to make a change in date of the event, which means it will now run on Fri 3rd feb 2006. All 4 UK cars are now in transit to the venue, further updates will be posted as we get them.
rgds


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Will any car from the U.A.E. really race?
the new adminstration for the motorplex drag strip is having a lot of problems with the local racers, only so few race there now, the place is almost deserted....... there has even been talk of the admin bribing the racers to come to the strip, but no avil.

BTW the race is NOT in Dubai, its in Umm Al Quwain which is some 30-45 mins away from Dubai. The Dubai circuit (Autodorm) is a silverstone style circuit, meaning there is very little chance of them hosting a drag race there.

Too bad Drag-R2 won't be coming


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> We have unfortunately had to make a change in date of the event, which means it will now run on Fri 3rd feb 2006. All 4 UK cars are now in transit to the venue, further updates will be posted as we get them.
> rgds


Chris, Im really sorry to have to say this, but:

Wow - I am certainly glad I hadn't decided to go and booked flights and hotels. Moving the event date by two weeks only 19 days before-hand is fairly incredible! I hope the people who had planned to go don't lose too much money.

Guy


----------



## ClubArabia (Jan 2, 2006)

Mazinger said:


> Will any car from the U.A.E. really race?
> the new adminstration for the motorplex drag strip is having a lot of problems with the local racers,
> 
> BTW the race is NOT in Dubai, its in Umm Al Quwain which is some 30-45 mins away from Dubai. The Dubai circuit (Autodorm) is a silverstone style circuit, meaning there is very little chance of them hosting a drag race there.
> ...


I also dont doubt that UAE drivers will particpate ive heard there are some reall contenders coming!

from your comments above you seam to know this information first hand ? or is it pure speculation, ? also you will know that UAQ Drag strip as the Title suggests, actually runs mainly FIA Drag events, this will be the first use of the whole facility as a Modified Streetcar event, thus opening up a whole host of opportunities for newcomers and those excited about building a new scene for those who are actual dedicated Motorsport fans rather than armchair hecklers?


Second statement actually true- it is UAQ..... and NO chance of drag racing at Autodrome -well not under FIA regs anyways.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

What about all those people who have booked flights hotels, took time off work etc etc.. feel sorry for those guys.. why the blunder?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

SOOOOOOoooooo Glad i didnt book in the end!!!

Should be long enough to change the flights etc without any charge.

Rob


----------



## ClubArabia (Jan 2, 2006)

GTR-Zilla said:


> What about all those people who have booked flights hotels, took time off work etc etc.. feel sorry for those guys.. why the blunder?


I think its fair to assume TOTB UK would have consulted everyone involved before the date was re-selected, and as far as i know no-one has been unduly affected !


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Good luck to all involved, Will there be a DVD of this event?


----------



## LEX (Jan 2, 2006)

chrisniss91 said:


> Good luck to all involved, Will there be a DVD of this event?


Cheers M8, Yep the local Middle East TV channels are recording (Arabic & English)and we have a crew shooting the DVD so it shoud be really great to record the event as its the first time UK teams will have set foot to race there - nice to see what the other countries are upto on the modified scene....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just a heads up,the ticket prices are alot more expensive in Febuary,however,if you fly out on the 31st of Jan,the prices are nearly half the price


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

ClubArabia said:


> I also dont doubt that UAE drivers will particpate ive heard there are some reall contenders coming!
> 
> from your comments above you seam to know this information first hand ? or is it pure speculation, ? also you will know that UAQ Drag strip as the Title suggests, actually runs mainly FIA Drag events, this will be the first use of the whole facility as a Modified Streetcar event, thus opening up a whole host of opportunities for newcomers and those excited about building a new scene for those who are actual dedicated Motorsport fans rather than armchair hecklers?


There was very little participation in the last drag race (both qualifying and the actual race) for the last month or so. Most of the big garages are preparing for Mer`eb hill climb now which is on the 5th of january, and the Awafi hill climb which is on the 19th of January.
Also there is quite a lot less interest in drag racing since the rules were changed in mid december, compared to the old rules which were something like (6 cylider, 8 cylinder and SUV's). not FIA standards, but they suit the local racers well.

There SHOULD be a race in the motorplex on the 26th of January, I guess we should wait for this day in order to see if the spectators/racers still have desire to come to the drag strip or not.

the presence in both mer`eb and awafi hill clims is huge compared to the motorplex.

Here are some pics a mod posted on our forum that were taken in november.....


















All I can say is that I wish the best for our freinds coming from the UK. Hope we see some good times.


----------



## LEX (Jan 2, 2006)

I know for a fact that there has been a very BIG push for this event all over the UAE and all local clubs have been invited and informed, there are a few big PR agencies working on it too and i think people will be pleased to note that there has been lots of interest from traders wishing to participate - theres a Modified street parade due to happen which will help to build momentum and im sure it will be a success. 

Its good news also about the launch of the new Motor Tuning Show http://www.mtsad.com/ which will in Abu Dhabi on 23rd April, so hopefully a lot of new interest in modified scene will be recognised by sponsors and local enthusiasts alike and help towards the overall recognition the sport really deserves.
ciao


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Mazinger 

Where are the cars 

Keith


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Guy said:


> Chris, Im really sorry to have to say this, but:
> 
> Wow - I am certainly glad I hadn't decided to go and booked flights and hotels. Moving the event date by two weeks only 19 days before-hand is fairly incredible! I hope the people who had planned to go don't lose too much money.
> 
> Guy



fair comment guy but we dont have any control over what happened and we spent all new years eve speaking to the people confirmed as going, before agreeing the new date. as far as i'm aware no one has been inconvienienced by the chage of date, which was totally out of our hands. I also took the time to mail the couple of people from UK who had asked about spectating, they knew of the date change about 5 mins after we did.
Everyone going is still well up for it and looking forward to the event,
rgds


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Keith: I didn't take the pics, just took them off our forums, but if I have to guess then I think they were taking some of their long breaks or cleaning an oil spill (very common btw).

Will all 3 UK GT-R's be in the same class?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Mazinger said:


> Too bad Drag-R2 won't be coming


I was thinking of taking it..............along with some "for sale" signs.
It would also save on the return shipping  .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Tim said:


> I was thinking of taking it..............along with some "for sale" signs.
> It would also save on the return shipping  .


You might aswell Tim i say,they're nutters down there for bih BHP cars as you know,so why not try.

But then again,i want it to stay in the UK


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

does anyone know how far away this event is from doha as ive got friends there and have offered to put me up


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Tim: IF Drag-R2 ever makes it here, please make sure it goes back. I don't want so see it vandalised by people who know nothing about it.

Miness: I estimated the distance at 700KM maybe. its a long trip and there is paperwork to be done at the boarders, not sure how much though. I suggest coming my aeroplane. Al Arabia (sp?) airlines are pretty cheap within the gulf countries.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

well at this rate it looks to be a one horse race...


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

Mazinger said:


> Tim: IF Drag-R2 ever makes it here, please make sure it goes back. I don't want so see it vandalised by people who know nothing about it.
> 
> Miness: I estimated the distance at 700KM maybe. its a long trip and there is paperwork to be done at the boarders, not sure how much though. I suggest coming my aeroplane. Al Arabia (sp?) airlines are pretty cheap within the gulf countries.


thanks


----------



## wrxkilla (May 19, 2005)

um

just intrested in totb dubai, is there a site with any info?

what exactly are the classes? pretty crap there wasnt big publicity round the world as some southern hemisphere cars would have been good. And usa supras etc.

Depending on the classes etc, i dont particurly like the chances of the big uk gtrs.

a 7 sec potential 2j powered skyline built in aus now lives in dubai.
thats just one of their cars.

michael


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Micheal, bear in mind that there are three different events, not just drag, that will decide the overall winner. Hopefully in the future we might be able to have a similar event down under.


----------



## wrxkilla (May 19, 2005)

ah yeah for sure.
sort of forgot about that. i was thinking just drag for a bit. lol

yeh i used to live in the uk, and these type events were awesome.

not as easy to get going here. will never happen


----------

